# Misc?



## bifurcation (Sep 5, 2019)

I promise I'm not trying to turn us into one of those forums with 90 topics, but I wonder if folks would be into a sub-forum called something like "The Water Cooler" or whatever, where we could post pictures of our benches and pedalboards, talk about our band or favorite music genres, gossip about the pedal industry or whatever?

Good idea? Terrible idea?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 5, 2019)

Terribly good idea


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> I promise I'm not trying to turn us into one of those forums with 90 topics, but I wonder if folks would be into a sub-forum called something like "The Water Cooler" or whatever, where we could post pictures of our benches and pedalboards, talk about our band or favorite music genres, gossip about the pedal industry or whatever?
> 
> Good idea? Terrible idea?


unfortunately  .... you'll need  " mods " for a forum like this ..... because it's inevitable that someone will get " butt hurt " about something and I doubt the person/s running this has the time to deal with it ...
or they could just let us run free !!!!   LMAO

I love the idea though ....


----------



## bifurcation (Sep 5, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> unfortunately  .... you'll need  " mods " for a forum like this ....



Reasonable concern.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2019)

I think for now it could be reasonably self moderated with some set rules, this isn’t exactly 4chan haha


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I think for now it could be reasonably self moderated with some set rules, this isn’t exactly 4chan haha


I agree ..... I've just seen a few musical related forums go south due to a few turd burgers ....
back in the early 2000's I remember seeing grown men cry in the amp forum on Harmony Central ... bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2019)

Haha yep...I was there!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Haha yep...I was there!


did you use " Nostradoomus " back then ??  and did you swing over to Rig Talk when Bob and the other guy I forget his name opened it .... was 2005 or 6 ish


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2019)

No my name was big69, I started this moniker on ILF awhile back


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> No my name was big69, I started this moniker on ILF awhile back


ahhhhhh


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

Seems like the "misc" forum is off to a good start.  Here's a picture of a cactus flower in my back yard.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2019)

Cacti and succulents are where it’s at.


----------



## bifurcation (Sep 6, 2019)

I see your cactus, and I raise you my cat.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> I promise I'm not trying to turn us into one of those forums with 90 topics, but I wonder if folks would be into a sub-forum called something like "The Water Cooler" or whatever, where we could post pictures of our benches and pedalboards, talk about our band or favorite music genres, gossip about the pedal industry or whatever?
> 
> Good idea? Terrible idea?


They have a “toolbox” category...for equipment recommendations but no one has used it yet...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

I dunno... There are a couple of wankers over there talking about transistors & shit.  Hey, did you know this forum supports GIF animations?


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I dunno... There are a couple of wankers over there talking about transistors & shit.  Hey, did you know this forum supports GIF animations?
> 
> View attachment 1283


???


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 6, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> I see your cactus, and I raise you my cat.
> View attachment 1281


I like cats .........lol


----------

